# using short range practice to improve technique



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Something I like to do when the weather isn't good enough to lure me outside is to use my limited indoor space to practice my technique. As a relatively new shooter it can be a challenge for me to put everyhing together for a good session at 20 meters and beyond. I believe good technique, as evidenced by tight groups at short distances, can translate into more consistent shooting at longer distances and can be practiced effectively indoors. After a relatively poor 100-shot session outside at 25 meters, I decided to shoot another 80 rounds indoors focusing on a few elements on my technique that I thought were giving me trouble. Since I have a tendency to move the slingshot before the ammo has cleared the pouch, I typically shoot the last 20-round group focusing on keeping the slingshot as still as possible after the release. Tonight I was primarily looking for vertical consistency since that was a problem earlier in the day. I do use a small mark on the paper as an aiming point, but I am not concerned about hitting it, I am concerned about a tight group. Once I have a tight group I can adjust the aiming point.

The group in the following photos shows I achieved my goal of vertical consistency, although I need to tighten up the horizontal grouping. The largest circle is 3" and contains or touches 18 of 20 shots at 6 meters. The medium black circle is 2" and contains 12 shots. The two smallest circles are 1". The one off to the left contains 6 shots, one of which is just outside the 3" circle. The other shot that is outside the 3" circle was only 5/16" high. Considering how poorly I was shooting earlier in the day, I am reasonably satisfied with the session, but know there is plenty of room for improvement.

My main point here is that us newer shooters can do some effective work on tying the basics together at shorter distances inside, or at least that is my opinion.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, nothing wrong with shooting at short distances to keep the technique from getting rusty.

I'm not totally convinced that shooting at 6m translates to shooting at 20m, though. And believe me, I've done my share of both! A 3" group at 6m is really good for a beginner but if you take that out to 20m that group turns into a buckshot spray pattern. Picture the vector of the ammo in your group and then extrapolate that out another 14m. Plus at long distance you have ammo drop (tragectory) to think about unless you use pretty fast bands.

Keep it up, though! A consistent release is the most important aspect of shooting at distance, much more so than keeping the slingshot perfectly still. Work on your release techniqe at 6m until you can consistently hit a bottle cap or a quarter at that distance and you'll really notice a difference when you get out on the range again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Try shooting at a blank piece of paper. Just shoot at the center of the paper just concentrating only on good release and follow through you'll be surprised how tight a group you can shoot not worrying about an aiming mark.If you shoot a tight group this way and then your groups open up when you shoot at a target the problem is focus.


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, guys. There is a lot to learn but it sure is fun.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree, there are benefits to shooting at short distances, especially if you can't get a decent range. However, I really don't concentrate at aiming at the target, per se, when shooting @ a distance of 6m-ish. I just feel its too close for it to help improve aim. I usually shoot at just a plain piece of paper. Since, consistancy is my main concern, when it comes to practicing at short distances, once I plant my first hit on the paper I intend the other shots to follow. I don't care if I am too high/low or Left/Right. I only care that I repeat everything the same for each shot.

Now granted a newbie that had issues with proper form, needs some sort of reference, since one doesn't want to develope consistant fliers . I mean don't want to repeat bad form and ingrain that into muscle memory. For that I would just set up a hanging can, ensuring it is level to where the natural straight path through a draw. (usually around just below eye level.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts, pope

LGD


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Okeechobee! I guess I'll have to be the guy that mentions it... Foot placement.
Think of putting. In order to putt sucessfully you must be aware of foot placement. Your feet must be in a line parallel to the target/cup. For me, the same methodology holds true. I achieve better/tighter
grouping when my feet and body are aligned with the target.








Granted this is a golfing image.. the standard still applies. When I miss consistantly to the left or
right of a target I move my front foot away from that miss. Try it. And also try to keep your knees
slightly bent. My best shooting comes when I am in a soft Sanchin stance/dachi. It's very comfortable and relaxing.

Also, calming the mind has a great effect on shot placement. Remember. It ain't no thing but a chicken
wing. Word to your mutha!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Ultra long range like 50/80 meters over water will help fine tune your release. When you shoot at a distance all release errors are blown up and are easily seen over water. -- Tex


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Ultra long range like 50/80 meters over water will help fine tune your release. When you shoot at a distance all release errors are blown up and are easily seen over water. -- Tex


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Ultra long range like 50/80 meters over water will help fine tune your release. When you shoot at a distance all release errors are blown up and are easily seen over water. -- Tex


Anyone have a river I can borrow? :rofl:


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks again for the tips. I am trying to work in the various suggestions and they must be helping, as I wound up today's practice session with 9/10 in a 2" circle at 9 meters (the most I can shoot indoors). I was a bit tired and shaky by that time, so I thought it was okay even though there is always room for improvement. I am hopeful that if I continue to pay attention to what the good shooters say and apply it as best I can, I can see some decent improvement. For what it's worth, I've only been shooting since I joined the forum last September and didn't shoot during December when the building bug bit. The fact that I've made what to me is some pretty good improvement is a testament to the generosity of the folks on the forum in sharing their knowledge. Thanks!


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I would say any shooting is going to be good. go for it.


----------

